# No.1 Of 3:



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Hi. My first post on the Pocket Watch Forum and I know absolutley nothing about them!

As you may know i posted on the General Forum earlier on today with a picture of the watches (4x pocket & 1x wrist) given to me by my mother-in-law on the weekend.

First up is this H.Samuel Market St Manchester.

It has a copper coloured minuet hand and a blue-steel hour. The glass is missing.



















Inside the rear case are the following stamps: a lion; an anchor; the letter 'P'. This is followed by the numbers 121733. Then the letters 'R.B'. Then the number '3'.










To wind it up it requires a square shaped key which I don't have. I gently used some pliers and low and behold it worked!










Inside it has inscribed the words 'Manchester' and 'H.Samuel 121783'










OK questions:

1: How old is it?

2: Is worth enough (in Â£Â£Â£'s) for me to get it serviced and have a replacement crystol put on it?

3: Where would i get this done? Can anyone suggest someone?

4: Where could I get a key?

5: Can you tell me anything else?

Now look at post 2!

CHeers. Stu


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

Very nice fusee and the movement looks clean.


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

The hallmarks (anchor + P) should be for Birmingham 1864, the movement is a typicall english fusee movement, a brass balance wheel, ruby end stone and with an english lever escapement.

On eBay you will find those watches from 50 pounds up to 100 pounds... depending on the condition.

To get a glass, just ask at an old watch shop (not that new grown watch shops!). your chances should be quit good.

And keys... just have a look at ebay!

Regards, Andreas


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Thanks Guys and thanks for the advice Andreas - I will follow this up


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Sent it to Steve at Ryte Time. Now repaired with a new crystol and he supplied me a key too


----------

